# Precious oil dilutions in soap?



## skyfarms (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone used dilutions of precious essential oils and absolutes, such as jasmine or rose, in their CP or HP soaps?  I saw some at NDA and Texas Natural Supply that I'm considering giving a try, but am wondering if it would even be worth it.  If anyone has any recommendations about usage or a different supplier, please let me know too!

Thanks!
Marlene


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 14, 2011)

Generally, the consensus here is that soap is a "wash off" product and that precious oils are probably best saved for lotions and other "leave on" type products.

Having a few batches of soap under my belt now and having watched about $40 of osmanthus absolute morph and mutate under the not-so-tender ministrations of caustic lye, I tend to agree.


----------



## skyfarms (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks.  I understand that viewpoint and know very well about how unpredictable and/or mutable many ingredients in soap can be.  However, I am committed to using essential oils AND trying not to break my bank  (hence, using the dilutions)  

So... if anyone has actually used these dilutions, I'd appreciate some comments and advice!


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, then... from experience, Osmanthus is not good for CP.


----------



## skyfarms (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I won't try that one!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay... so I have a bottle of 5% vanilla in jojoba oil. So if I'm using that oil as 1-3% of my soap (which is what would be recommended for a regular essential oil), it ends up being some tiny fraction of a number that I can't even do the math for (not a math whiz here). The scent would be really weak if it stayed at all. If I'm using more than 3%, the cost is getting to be way too much, and the scent still might not stay.

Sorry, I don't technically know from experience because it seems to be a  huge waste of money and I haven't tried it. If you want to know, you should try it. 

dieSpinne is right, and I think your money is better spent on the lower cost essential oils if that's the route you want to go.


eta: OR, you can get the expensive ones (I'd go with undiluted though) and just use them as a little bit of your blend. then it's in there, but it's not $$$$.


----------



## skyfarms (Dec 14, 2011)

That is a good point.  I want the fragrance to come through well.  I wondered if a strong scent (like jasmine) would still be present if using the dilution though?  I read some reviews on NDA of the jasmine dilutions and people seem to think they're high quality.  I think one reviewer said they used some in soap even.

Anyway, I guess I will just bite the bullet and try it myself in a test batch...

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2011)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## skyfarms (Dec 14, 2011)

Will do!  It might be after Christmas before I get to it though


----------

